# duke of lancaster



## gazdon (Feb 27, 2008)

hi pepole my name is gaz im new to the site this is my first posting. the duke of lancaster/sealink 1956-1979 has at last made it to the local papers to save her we have a small group so far with a meeting on the cards soon there is also a new web site on her dukeoflancaster.net regards gaz


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks gaz for posting this info. 
wish you the best of luck with your quest, and wish you an enjoyable voyage around shipsnostalgia.neil.(Thumb)


----------

